# 2003 Jetta GLI VR6 timing belt or chain???



## VDUBGLIVR6 (Oct 12, 2010)

Does my 2003 jetta gli vr6 having a timing belt or chain??


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm just gonna sit back, relax..and enjoy my opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## VDUBGLIVR6 (Oct 12, 2010)

stop posting on my stuff


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

VDUBGLIVR6 said:


> stop posting on my stupid stuff


 its all fun and games sweetheart..mostly sarcasm. 

if your gonna post, make it worth it. 


if you can't take the comments, GTFO.. 

:screwy:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

MkIVs are as follows: 

VR: Chain 
1.8T/2L: Belt


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

You can't open the ****ing engine and took a quick look? Maybe run a quick google search? Srsly? Wtf noob. Blinker fluid and muffler bearings are way more important then your timing whatever it is anyway.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

ok. that is all.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

supremesb122389 said:


> You can't open the ****ing engine and took a quick look? Maybe run a quick google search? Srsly? Wtf noob. Blinker fluid and muffler bearings are way more important then your timing whatever it is anyway.


 
EVERYONE BOW DOWN TO THE ALL MIGHTY CAR GOD! HE WAS NEVER A NOOB, HE HAS NEVER IN HIS LIFE ASKED A QUESTION, AND HE HAS NEVER MADE A MISTAKE. By the way opening the hood and looking at a vr or a 1.8t to see if its a belt or chain will mean nothing because you cant see it.


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

Those couple clips are really hard. 

I don't claim to be a god, I don't want people to bow down to me. I just think that doing a four word search is much easier then making a new thread. Like so- 

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=e0e4a89ab61ea8db


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

this needs to be at the top of every forum.


----------

